# First Pics



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

These are my first pics which i am uploading. I have been training for around a month and have lost about 16 pounds of fat. I have just this week started a 5 day split which is on a 24 week plan. I am also on a good nutrition plan so i am hoping to lose the fat slowly over the next 6 months (i want to lose around another 15-20 pounds) and build/maintain/tone current muscle. I am naturally strong and am improving on my lifting well. I have also already started to notice some tone appearing through the fat. Also i have a curvature of the upper spine (too many video games growing up) which i am attempting to correct building transverse abs, shoulders and delts etc. Hopefully i can pulll everything back into the correct position over the next few years. Let mek now what you think although it is hard to see any muscle under the flab!! Gotta get the tits burnt too and a tan haha


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

good first post. you seem to have gone about your plan in a well thought out way. good luck with, stick around here and let us know how you progress.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a curved spine as well, dont let it hold you back (no pun intended).

Good luck.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude if you could get into the habbit of a daily stretching routine you should be able to sort out your spinal curvature.

really good going on the weightloss....

joining a forum should help your motivation no end!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi mate, you've a good frame there to build on, you should be able to sort out your posture easy enough - stick to the plan and s**t can the game boy


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

you have got a good frame to start with, once you have lost the weight, i'm sure you can build up a decent physique.

by the way, i like the Mr T poster, lol


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Clubber Lang is the man! Cheers for the support guys. I am trying to stretch out my pecs as i have been told they are probably shortened due to lack of development of back muscles. Dont really know how much i have to work with yet. That will come over next few months as i work the fat off. I am also trying to engage transverse abs 30% all the time and bring my shoulders into the correct allignment. I will post more pics in a month.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Yeah he looked the bollox in Rocky!

Don't get hung up with your muscle length posture etc, you present yourself as a basket case and you just look to me like most lads who haven't been doing much exercise etc learn good form on all exercises, execute them properly, you've got a good diet plan just stick with it and things will sort themselves out. You've a big frame which is a good place to start from.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

It takes alot of balls to put up pics of your self at the first stages.Much respect.16lbs of fat loss in a month is fantastic.Most people have the groundworks of a good body there they just don't realise their potential.Seems like you have a good attitude for the lifestyle too.Keep learning and applying.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

agree with all of the above i have seen guys start off with a lot worse shapes than you m8 and they have gone on the build good physiques. photos are a invaluable tool . taking a good hard look at yourself is one of the hardest things to do . so you have made a great start .

keep us posted


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

The new post count means i need to farm a few so i can send an important PM to Pikey. I might as well ask here as well though - anyone got a good idea what brand of oats i should get for a high carb day? Cheers - energy levels are zero and i nearly lost it over not being able to PM someone. God help my flatmates.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Well some may say Oats is Oats but Scottish porridge Oats seem to be the favourite amongst most.I always keep a big box of Reddy Brek on hand for when the pallet struggles to get the grainy veriety down and also add it to my shakes.Myprotien do a great powder version too for the same purpose if you want a specific brand.

Ultra fine scottish oats - Carbohydrates | myprotein.co.uk


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

I use myprotein hurricane xs atm. I bought some scottish. Gonna try to get 400g down my throat on my next rest day (sunday) as Mr Pikey said this would be a good idea once a week for energy replenishment.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Thought i would put another pic up from this morning. This 24 days later. Had a bit of a lash up in dublin in the middle so stalled slightly and missed a week of decent gym/eating. back on the right track now. Dunno if anyone can see any difference? Comments as always appreciated and welcome! First is old picture followed by new one. Will add another one in around another 3-4 weeks.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

No new pictures yet. I want to wait for a few more weeks. I do have a quick comparison from when i started 11-12 weeks ago and my weight loss progress. This is done on the Tanita Scales at the gym and therefore i am not sure how accurate they are but they should give a good idea of progress.

31/03/2008

Weight: 14 stone 6

Fat %: 32.6

Fat: 4 stone 9.8

Fat Free: 9 stone 10.2

Water: 7 stone 1.6

26/06/2008

Weight: 12 stone 11.8

Fat %: 20.8

Fat: 2 stone 9.4

Fat Free: 10 stone 2.4

Water: 7 stone 6.2


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

defo losing the Bf mate.

i`d be concerned about losing muscle along with BF tho,hence my moaning about your 5 day split(think it was you lol)


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeh i am monitoring it carefully. Atm i am up 1.6 pounds of muscle which isnt much but that was never the plan. Another 9 weeks and then i can bulk up like mad.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i wouldnt do that you`ll end up back at square one.

go for a lean bulk.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah well that is what i mean. What a lean bulk involve?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it just means eating enuff to grow muscle without putting on loads of BF

basically just eatin 3-500 cals a day more than maintainence.(rather than everything in sight so you can stand on the scales and say fook me ive put a stone on in 2 weeks-i`m arnie  )


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok makes sense. Atm as i am losing like mad i am only on around 1500. So i will up this to 2500 and continue with training and should keep fat off but build muscle over a decent period of time.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Defo looking leaner dude. Good progress.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yup sounds good mate


----------

